# RIP Sir Roscoe



## woodlandswow (1 April 2012)

Gaby Cooke has just tweeted 
RIP Sir Roscoe- you tricky but wonderful horse. He did not deserve what happened today. Big X Roscoe, will miss you everyday

I heard he was pulled up very lame at belton - such a shame for such a charismatic horse who was badminton bound - Tragic
my thoughts are with her x


----------



## teapot (1 April 2012)

Was just about to post the same - so sad


----------



## rhino (1 April 2012)

I'd just heard. Heartbreaking


----------



## kiritiger (1 April 2012)

RIP Sir Roscoe


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (1 April 2012)

So sad I saw him being loaded on the horse ambulance, I thought he had done a tendon, he looked fab up to that point!!!


----------



## hcm88 (1 April 2012)

So tragic I can't quite believe it. RIP Roscoe, thoughts are with Gaby how awful


----------



## kerilli (1 April 2012)

Tragic loss of a great horse, huge condolences to Gaby and her team.   
RIP Roscoe.


----------



## MandyMoo (1 April 2012)

very sad news  all my wishes to those concerned


----------



## doratheexplorer (1 April 2012)

So so sad - RIP Sir Roscoe - thoughts to Gabby and all of her connections.


----------



## Kraft (1 April 2012)

How very sad, i was following her weekley diary on Horse and Hound as they were leading up to badminton :-(

RIP Sir Roscoe


----------



## jules89 (1 April 2012)

ditto, Kraft, very very sad for all involved. Do we know what the injury was? 

She sounded like she did such an incredible job on him, I remember them going round Burghley last year and I went and re watched the whole round as I was just so impressed with the partnership. Gutting for them.

RIP you strange and talented horse.


----------



## Lennyfan (1 April 2012)

Christ, was watching, really thought he'd done a tendon. Huge condolences to Gaby and all concerned.


----------



## ClassicG&T (1 April 2012)

What happened?!


----------



## rhino (1 April 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			What happened?! 

Click to expand...

I wasn't there but was told he landed over a fence and came up on 3 legs. Vet said it was beyond repair (assuming catastrophic lig/tendon damage but not sure). Just so sad, a loss of a real talent


----------



## Hedwards (1 April 2012)

So so sad, I had been really enjoying reading Gaby's 'blog' about her preparation for badders. RIP Sir Roscoe, huge condolences for Gaby and anyone else connected to him!


----------



## ClassicG&T (1 April 2012)

Oh what a shame  I enjoyed reading her blog.
Thoughts with Gaby and team


----------



## FlipFlop5 (1 April 2012)

Such a sad loss , Gaby was doing such a great job with him!


----------



## MollyMoomin (1 April 2012)

RIP Sir Roscoe  Condolences to Gaby & his connections xx


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

So hang on, let me get this straight! A horse goes to an event having been playing up and refusing to jump at home (just skimming her latest blog as I have never heard of Sir Roscoe before) and made to jump round the xc course. The horse lands badly and is very lame. Gets loaded into a horse ambulance and is later humanely destroyed. How long did this process take? A good half hour at the very least I would say. Thoughts going out to all connections of a notoriously tricky horse? Ok now I am going to lay it out plain and simple!

Everyone slags racing off, calling for it to be banned left right and centre when a horse dies. They slag off the racecourses, the jockeys, the size of the fences. They slag off the owners for "being greedy" they slag off the trainers for making the horses run and work so hard at home. 

In racing a horse that is clearly injured beyond repair is put down on the track within minutes - MINUTES! Most owners are devestated at the loss of their prized possession. Most trainers are gutted to lose one of their servents. And the stable staff? Those of us who are so cruel as to make these horses fit for the track and put ours hearts and souls into them? We are the ones who are hit the hardest! These horses aren't just our bread and butter but they are our life! Through good times and bad everyone who looks after their horses day in day out, easy rides or tricky sods, we love them with all our hearts but never a word is said in condolance to us. Yes we have to come back in carrying an empty bridle. Yes we have to hold back the tears when we get back amongst the public because we HAVE to. Not because we want to or that we don't care but we have to put on a brave face. We wipe ours tears away coming in from the track, we walk through Joe Blogg public and then in the stable yard we break down.

If that horse was playing up at home would it not be telling the rider that something was wrong? Or that it just plain didn't want to do it? Yet it was made to go out anyway. It was a stepping stone to Badminton. Owners, Trainers and especially stable staff just want their horse to come home in one piece. Preferably in front but always in one piece. When that happens you then look to the future but you never realistically look beyond the next race - beyond is just dreams.

So next time any of you go "Poor event horse! Such a shame! Best wishes to all cerncered!" and yet still call for the banning of racing just think how quickly and professionally we deal with things. 

And as a side note to that - how much money from betting revenues et al go into research and veterinary fascilities to help every single horse in the world. Not just our own.


----------



## Wilbur_Force (1 April 2012)

Terrible shame, RIP Sir Roscoe x


----------



## lq22 (1 April 2012)

EKW said:



			So hang on, let me get this straight! A horse goes to an event having been playing up and refusing to jump at home (just skimming her latest blog as I have never heard of Sir Roscoe before) and made to jump round the xc course. The horse lands badly and is very lame. Gets loaded into a horse ambulance and is later humanely destroyed. How long did this process take? A good half hour at the very least I would say. Thoughts going out to all connections of a notoriously tricky horse? Ok now I am going to lay it out plain and simple!

Everyone slags racing off, calling for it to be banned left right and centre when a horse dies. They slag off the racecourses, the jockeys, the size of the fences. They slag off the owners for "being greedy" they slag off the trainers for making the horses run and work so hard at home. 

In racing a horse that is clearly injured beyond repair is put down on the track within minutes - MINUTES! Most owners are devestated at the loss of their prized possession. Most trainers are gutted to lose one of their servents. And the stable staff? Those of us who are so cruel as to make these horses fit for the track and put ours hearts and souls into them? We are the ones who are hit the hardest! These horses aren't just our bread and butter but they are our life! Through good times and bad everyone who looks after their horses day in day out, easy rides or tricky sods, we love them with all our hearts but never a word is said in condolance to us. Yes we have to come back in carrying an empty bridle. Yes we have to hold back the tears when we get back amongst the public because we HAVE to. Not because we want to or that we don't care but we have to put on a brave face. We wipe ours tears away coming in from the track, we walk through Joe Blogg public and then in the stable yard we break down.

If that horse was playing up at home would it not be telling the rider that something was wrong? Or that it just plain didn't want to do it? Yet it was made to go out anyway. It was a stepping stone to Badminton. Owners, Trainers and especially stable staff just want their horse to come home in one piece. Preferably in front but always in one piece. When that happens you then look to the future but you never realistically look beyond the next race - beyond is just dreams.

So next time any of you go "Poor event horse! Such a shame! Best wishes to all cerncered!" and yet still call for the banning of racing just think how quickly and professionally we deal with things. 

And as a side note to that - how much money from betting revenues et al go into research and veterinary fascilities to help every single horse in the world. Not just our own.
		
Click to expand...

How enlightening it is to find a person who cares so much about trying to restore the reputation of the racing industry by tarnishing 'everyone' with the same brush. There is excellent veterinary care at all high profile equestrian competitions be it a race or an event. Without any proof how can you make the accusation that everything was not done in the best interests of Sir Roscoe (or any other horse for that matter)? You are being extremely insensitive.


I cannot imagine how devasted Sir Roscoe's owners are just now. I hope he's at peace now.


----------



## kerilli (1 April 2012)

EKW, i'm sorry, but is there really any need for that? those of us who love eventing mostly also love racing, we aren't the ones clamouring for it to be stopped... so, you're aiming your vitriol at entirely the wrong set of people. 
Re: "In racing a horse that is clearly injured beyond repair is put down on the track within minutes - MINUTES!"
Yes... IF it is 'clearly injured beyond repair'. Sorry for stating the chuffing obvious here, but this isn't always clear. In this case I suspect it wasn't clear at all until further investigation was carried out. 
As for the rest, I'm not even going to go there. I am sure the entire team is devastated. I hope they don't read your diatribe.


----------



## hcm88 (1 April 2012)

EKW said:



			So hang on, let me get this straight! A horse goes to an event having been playing up and refusing to jump at home (just skimming her latest blog as I have never heard of Sir Roscoe before) and made to jump round the xc course. The horse lands badly and is very lame. Gets loaded into a horse ambulance and is later humanely destroyed. How long did this process take? A good half hour at the very least I would say. Thoughts going out to all connections of a notoriously tricky horse? Ok now I am going to lay it out plain and simple!

Everyone slags racing off, calling for it to be banned left right and centre when a horse dies. They slag off the racecourses, the jockeys, the size of the fences. They slag off the owners for "being greedy" they slag off the trainers for making the horses run and work so hard at home. 

In racing a horse that is clearly injured beyond repair is put down on the track within minutes - MINUTES! Most owners are devestated at the loss of their prized possession. Most trainers are gutted to lose one of their servents. And the stable staff? Those of us who are so cruel as to make these horses fit for the track and put ours hearts and souls into them? We are the ones who are hit the hardest! These horses aren't just our bread and butter but they are our life! Through good times and bad everyone who looks after their horses day in day out, easy rides or tricky sods, we love them with all our hearts but never a word is said in condolance to us. Yes we have to come back in carrying an empty bridle. Yes we have to hold back the tears when we get back amongst the public because we HAVE to. Not because we want to or that we don't care but we have to put on a brave face. We wipe ours tears away coming in from the track, we walk through Joe Blogg public and then in the stable yard we break down.

If that horse was playing up at home would it not be telling the rider that something was wrong? Or that it just plain didn't want to do it? Yet it was made to go out anyway. It was a stepping stone to Badminton. Owners, Trainers and especially stable staff just want their horse to come home in one piece. Preferably in front but always in one piece. When that happens you then look to the future but you never realistically look beyond the next race - beyond is just dreams.

So next time any of you go "Poor event horse! Such a shame! Best wishes to all cerncered!" and yet still call for the banning of racing just think how quickly and professionally we deal with things. 

And as a side note to that - how much money from betting revenues et al go into research and veterinary fascilities to help every single horse in the world. Not just our own.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but what on earth does this topic have to do with racing? We are expressing condolences to those involved with the tragic death of an event horse, so please don't be so disrespectful. There are often topics on here mourning the deaths and giving condolences about race horses as well, just this is particularly influential on HHO due to Gaby's H&H Badminton blog. I don't see anyone on here complaining about racing (I am not against racing in the slightest and have many links to the sport), so why on earth is it relevant? I am sure that everyone connected to Sir Roscoe is truly upset about what has happened today, and I hope to god that they don't see your post.


----------



## rhino (1 April 2012)

hcm88 said:



			I'm sorry but what on earth does this topic have to do with racing?
		
Click to expand...

EKW takes _every_ opportunity to point score, sadly. Racing really could do without proponents such as her.

Agree Kerilli and hcm, let's hope that Roscoe's connections aren't exposed to such vile posts.


----------



## Thistle (1 April 2012)

How very sad that this post has descended into a slanging match.

RIP Sir Roscoe


----------



## Lennyfan (1 April 2012)

Right, nobody, & I mean NOBODY is in eventing for prize money & a profit (unlike racing). 
I saw this happen today. The SECOND Sir Roscoe wasn't right, Gaby pulled him up & got off (unlike racing).  
He was attended virtually immediately by the vets and was removed from the course to hopefully receive treatment to SAVE HIS LIFE regardless of whether he would event again (unlike racing where if they're no longer going to be profitable they might as well be destroyed).  
This rider had a HUGE bond with this horse, has worked with him one on one for years and must be absolutely devasted at the loss of him (I doubt you'd say the same for many jockeys when a horse is lost that they are riding).
The nature of the two sports is very different and it seems completely ridiculous to compare the reaction of people in this circumstance.
My thoughts are with Gaby and her connections & I hope she doesn't have to be subjected to the poisonous things some people write on here.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

Yes there was a need because every single thread about a racehorse dying gets jumped on by every fluffy bunny hugger in the place! In this thread an event horse has died and yet not one single person has called for eventing to be banned! Where is the justice in that? Yes I am sure all connected with the horse are going through hell but so are the stable staff that lose their pride and joys and all we ever get is a slagging. If even one sole person had posted about banning eventing then I wouldn't have bothered posting but it appears to be ok and very sad that a horse lost it's life doing it's job of jumping big solid jumps but it's clearly inhumane and barbaric for a horse to race.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (1 April 2012)

Totally agree Lennyfan, I saw her jump off, the horse immediately get vet treatment, and to be fair he was lame but weight bearing as he walked into the horse ambulance, EWK there was no need for that rant gaby obviously thought the world of the horse and from her blog u could tell he loved his job RIP sir roscoe x


----------



## kerilli (1 April 2012)

Thistle, I don't see a 'slanging match', just 1 very nasty post. I really hope Gaby and her team are NOT alerted to this thread as it stands, and I am going to button-push and ask for that nasty post to be removed just in case they are.


----------



## Lennyfan (1 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Yes there was a need because every single thread about a racehorse dying gets jumped on by every fluffy bunny hugger in the place! In this thread an event horse has died and yet not one single person has called for eventing to be banned! Where is the justice in that? Yes I am sure all connected with the horse are going through hell but so are the stable staff that lose their pride and joys and all we ever get is a slagging. If even one sole person had posted about banning eventing then I wouldn't have bothered posting but it appears to be ok and very sad that a horse lost it's life doing it's job of jumping big solid jumps but it's clearly inhumane and barbaric for a horse to race.
		
Click to expand...

Once again, if you're not interested in offering your condolences then GET OFF THIS THREAD! No one is on this thread to debate whether eventing or racing is dangerous & should be banned, we're passing on our best wishes to someone who has had a TRUELY horrible day & if you're not interested in that then DO NOT POST.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

Lennyfan said:



			Right, nobody, & I mean NOBODY is in eventing for prize money & a profit (unlike racing). 

PAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Thats the funniest thing I have read all year! You can't make money in racing! Plain and simple! You'd be an idiot to buy a racehorse and expect to gain money from it.

I saw this happen today. The SECOND Sir Roscoe wasn't right, Gaby pulled him up & got off (unlike racing).  

Yup, they get pulled up as quickly as they can physically be - not always the easiest thing with half a tonne of muscle pulling against you with a pack of horses around you to get stopped without doing any more damage or endangering other horses behind you.

He was attended virtually immediately by the vets and was removed from the course to hopefully receive treatment to SAVE HIS LIFE regardless of whether he would event again (unlike racing where if they're no longer going to be profitable they might as well be destroyed).  

Nonsense. Yes some, not all. Most racehorses are insured and so receive vast amounts of medical care. Most owners are small time who only have one or two horses that they would pay the earth to see alive and well regardless of if they ever race again.

This rider had a HUGE bond with this horse, has worked with him one on one for years and must be absolutely devasted at the loss of him (I doubt you'd say the same for many jockeys when a horse is lost that they are riding)

If you think jockeys aren't affected then your wrong. But there is much, much more to training a racehorse than just the jockey. The trainer who has tailored their regimes for each individual horse, the lad or lass who rode it in it's work every single day, the lad or lass who cared for it in it's box every single day. They don't get treated like objects you know. They get loved and treated like the royalty that they are..



The nature of the two sports is very different and it seems completely ridiculous to compare the reaction of people in this circumstance.

My thoughts are with Gaby and her connections & I hope she doesn't have to be subjected to the poisonous things some people write on here.
		
Click to expand...

My other point about the horse being reluctant at home seems to have been missed - it does generally suggest that there is something wrong and it's their eay of telling you that information.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

Lennyfan said:



			Once again, if you're not interested in offering your condolences then GET OFF THIS THREAD! No one is on this thread to debate whether eventing or racing is dangerous & should be banned, we're passing on our best wishes to someone who has had a TRUELY horrible day & if you're not interested in that then DO NOT POST.
		
Click to expand...

Am I allowed to say just the same to all the fluffy bunny huggers who jump on racing when all people want to do is pay their respects? Please say yes! I could have a field day then!


----------



## alwaysbroke (1 April 2012)

EKW really no need for your post on this thread.

RIP Sir Roscoe heart felt condolences to all his connections


----------



## amage (1 April 2012)

I'm with EKW on this one...I'm bloody sick of racing getting slated left, right and centre on this and several other forums and the double standards suck. Suddenly your own sport is underfire and you feel the heat that we feel constantly. And Lennyfan do you think pro eventers are doing it for the craic...no they are making a living so please explain to me just how it is that eventers can lose a horse and be heart broken but racing people lose a horse and apparently we are hard heart money theiving gits who don't care about our animals. No other equestrian sport puts the level of research funding back into vet care that racing does. The double standards on HHO have no problem allowing an RIP to a racehorse thread become a slanging match....yet everyone is so keen to jump on the band wagon and "rescue" a poor mistreated ex racehorse. There is more damage done to these horses in their new homes than anything that ever occured in racing. I really do feel for the person and her horse that was lost...though reading her blog post and discussion about lack of control, bad schooling sessions and the horse having "blown his nuts" one has to ask was he ready?


----------



## Lennyfan (1 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Am I allowed to say just the same to all the fluffy bunny huggers who jump on racing when all people want to do is pay their respects? Please say yes! I could have a field day then!
		
Click to expand...

Once again, did anyone on this thread mention anything about racing before your tirade? Once again, no one on this thread has any interest in the it's dangerous & should be banned argument .  Once again, we're offering our condolences to a fellow competitor who has had an utterly awful day to try & somehow ease the grief she must be feeling, not likely but sometimes you feel you'd like to try.  If you don't care, we don't care but take it elsewhere because this has nothing to do with your opinion.


----------



## christine48 (1 April 2012)

I hope this thread gets removed ASAP before anyone involved with Sir Roscoe sees the insensitive and un called for comments by one person. Unbelievable how anyone involved with horses could come out with such comments. 
My thoughts are with all those involved with Sir Roscoe. RIP.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

Lennyfan said:



			Once again, did anyone on this thread mention anything about racing before your tirade? Once again, no one on this thread has any interest in the it's dangerous & should be banned argument .  Once again, we're offering our condolences to a fellow competitor who has had an utterly awful day to try & somehow ease the grief she must be feeling, not likely but sometimes you feel you'd like to try.  If you don't care, we don't care but take it elsewhere because this has nothing to do with your opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Your missing my point entirely! Random fluffy bunny huggers jump on the racing threads. Why can't a random jump on an eventing thread? Or a dressage thread? Or a show jumping thread? Or an endurance thread? Do we all have to be completely exclusive and only speak to our own?


----------



## kerilli (1 April 2012)

please will others also msg TFC to ask for this thread to be edited or removed, perhaps if a few of us ask it may be. i don't feel that this is the place for these unfeeling comments.


----------



## rhino (1 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			please will others also msg TFC to ask for this thread to be edited or removed, perhaps if a few of us ask it may be. i don't feel that this is the place for these unfeeling comments.   

Click to expand...

I have done, and so have a number of others x


----------



## theredberri (1 April 2012)

EKW and amage, I am totally with you on this one.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			. i don't feel that this is the place for these unfeeling comments.   

Click to expand...

Neither were the threads for the demise of the horses who lost their life at Meydan, Cheltenham, Aintree and every other race meeting. Yet the sport has been ripped to shreds. 

I have not layed into eventing. I have not layed into people that event themselves. I am having a rant at the plain and simple double standards of this forum.


----------



## amage (1 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			please will others also msg TFC to ask for this thread to be edited or removed, perhaps if a few of us ask it may be. i don't feel that this is the place for these unfeeling comments.   

Click to expand...

The owners of the horses sadly killed at Cheltenham were subjected to pages of vitriol...I know of one who was utterly horrified to think people felt they thought so little of their horses. They were and still are absolutely gutted. I posted last year about sadly losing one of ours in a freak accident in the yard....he basically tripped over his own legs and broke one. I got venomous messages from someone who has responded to this thread about how cruel and horrible racing is and that i should be ashamed of killing the horses in my care. The fact that horse was standing in the yard and not even doing any work was incidental in their eyes. Asking for this thread to be closed defeats the idea of free speech. We are all entitled to our opinions. My comments are not unfeeling just my opinions. Like I said I really feel for everyone involved with the horse


----------



## teapot (1 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Neither were the threads for the demise of the horses who lost their life at Meydan, Cheltenham, Aintree and every other race meeting. Yet the sport has been ripped to shreds. 

I have not layed into eventing. I have not layed into people that event themselves. I am having a rant at the plain and simple double standards of this forum.
		
Click to expand...

The only thread I've seen and commented on about Meydan only said about the horrendous injury to Fox Hunt (and I myself posted about the other two horses being pulled up on 3 legs). There is not ONE post as far as I can recall calling for racing to be banned?! 

Maybe, just maybe, the fluffies would be out in force re eventing horses IF the sport was in the public eye a little more and they actually knew what had happened. Do a straw poll of New Lounge readers and see how many people were even aware that Belton was on today, or at what level, or indeed what happened? Polo has its fair share of hideous injuries but because it's a not publicly followed sport, it goes unnoticed on forums like this. Majority of posters on this thread alone are eventers themselves or die hard fans (I count myself as the latter) who also all probably support and follow racing. 

Racing gets the (bad press) attention it does because it's in the back pages of every newspaper going. Eventing, polo, show jumping, hunting are not and that's the difference and most likely the reason why for the so called 'double standards'. 


Now why don't you think about how Gaby Cooke's feeling this evening and keep your thoughts for another time and place? RIP Sir Roscoe


----------



## flyonthewall (1 April 2012)

Lennyfan said:



			Right, nobody, & I mean NOBODY is in eventing for prize money & a profit (unlike racing). 
I saw this happen today. The SECOND Sir Roscoe wasn't right, Gaby pulled him up & got off (unlike racing).  
He was attended virtually immediately by the vets and was removed from the course to hopefully receive treatment to SAVE HIS LIFE regardless of whether he would event again (unlike racing where if they're no longer going to be profitable they might as well be destroyed).  
This rider had a HUGE bond with this horse, has worked with him one on one for years and must be absolutely devasted at the loss of him (I doubt you'd say the same for many jockeys when a horse is lost that they are riding).
The nature of the two sports is very different and it seems completely ridiculous to compare the reaction of people in this circumstance.
My thoughts are with Gaby and her connections & I hope she doesn't have to be subjected to the poisonous things some people write on here.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly put. RIP Sir Roscoe - thoughts are with Gaby now and in the future. He will be imprinted on her forever.


----------



## georgiegirl (1 April 2012)

EKW - This is not the time or the place to be having this discussion so I suggest if eventing/racing safety etc is what you want to discuss then go off and do it on another thread!!!!

FWIW There are plenty racehorses that are not put down 'on the spot' so to speak so why your having a go at this case I dont understand?! You werent there, you dont know the extent of the injury or any other circumstances and until you do keep your mouth shut and your opinions to yourself!

Nobody even mentioned racing before you jumped on board and to be honest it seems as if your just looking for an argument?? If you want an argument over wether eventing OR racing should be banned go post it in New Lounge Im sure you'll have plenty people in there willing to have a banter with you on the subject.

I am another who will be reporting your post. Its completely off topic to what we are discussing.

Its terrible in ANY equestrian sport having to come home with an empty horsebox. My thoughts go out to the rider, owner and all his other connections and I sincerely hope they dont see this thread for their sakes.


----------



## TwoPair (1 April 2012)

I am a friend of Gabys. I travelled with her, and Roscoe, and my horse, to Tweseldown. She is a 21 year old young lady who has just lost her pride and joy. Roscoe was a quirky character who had come from the continent and I can assure you that Gaby has progressed that horse in so many ways other than up the grades. I hope to god she doesn't see this.


----------



## TwoPair (1 April 2012)

I honestly cannot believe what o have just read.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			EKW - This is not the time or the place to be having this discussion so I suggest if eventing/racing safety etc is what you want to discuss then go off and do it on another thread!!!!
QUOTE]

FOR THE LAST TIME I AM NOT HAVING A GO AT EVENTING OR THE SAFETY OF THE SPORT!!!!!!! 

Jeez! Do you people not actually read what is written?!?! I am merely pointing out that people clearly have a go at racing because it is so open and available to the public and yet no one ever has a go at eventing when a horse dies - double standards. If you want me to have a go at evetning then I will but it won't be on this thread because I really am not that insensitive - believe it or not! Most of the people who have been having a go at racing have never been to a race meeting in their life and thus have no clue of how things work there. Why should they be allowed to fling insults about every aspect of the sport left right and centre? Why is that acceptable? Yet when eventing is called to account you all clammer around in your little clique, shut out the big world outside and won't hear a word said against it. Where is the justice in that? That is all I have been asking all along!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kerilli (1 April 2012)

there are some really nasty people about.    
i hope to god this gets edited before anyone tells his connections about it.

EKW, yes, you ARE that insensitive actually. maybe you should re-read some of what you have said. by all means please do start a new thread about the double standards between racing and eventing, or polo, or whatever else, but please do not put more downright nasty stuff on this thread, or attempt to claim that you weren't being insensitive. your comments were specific and cruel.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (1 April 2012)

EKW said:





georgiegirl said:



			EKW - This is not the time or the place to be having this discussion so I suggest if eventing/racing safety etc is what you want to discuss then go off and do it on another thread!!!!
QUOTE]

FOR THE LAST TIME I AM NOT HAVING A GO AT EVENTING OR THE SAFETY OF THE SPORT!!!!!!! 

Jeez! Do you people not actually read what is written?!?! I am merely pointing out that people clearly have a go at racing because it is so open and available to the public and yet no one ever has a go at eventing when a horse dies - double standards. If you want me to have a go at evetning then I will but it won't be on this thread because I really am not that insensitive - believe it or not! Most of the people who have been having a go at racing have never been to a race meeting in their life and thus have no clue of how things work there. Why should they be allowed to fling insults about every aspect of the sport left right and centre? Why is that acceptable? Yet when eventing is called to account you all clammer around in your little clique, shut out the big world outside and won't hear a word said against it. Where is the justice in that? That is all I have been asking all along!
		
Click to expand...

I have never seen a thread in CR slating racing!!! Its just not the time or the place for this type of post!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			there are some really nasty people about.    
i hope to god this gets edited before anyone tells his connections about it.

EKW, yes, you ARE that insensitive actually. maybe you should re-read some of what you have said. by all means please do start a new thread about the double standards between racing and eventing, or polo, or whatever else, but please do not put more downright nasty stuff on this thread, or attempt to claim that you weren't being insensitive. your comments were specific and cruel.
		
Click to expand...

Please enlighten me as to what was insensitive, specific and cruel? And to whom they were aimed at?


----------



## rhino (1 April 2012)

This isn't a post about eventing. This isn't a post about eventing safety. It's a post to pay respects to a talented horse who died today, and to spare a thought for his distraught young owner.

It is a specific thread about a specific horse.

There are plenty of threads about eventing safety, at least 2 current ones about unfixed portables. The vast majority of eventers want to do everything within their power to prevent accidents, something which the more traditionalist racing fraternity seem not to want to do, why change the status quo and all that?  This is not the place though, is it?


----------



## kerilli (1 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Please enlighten me as to what was insensitive, specific and cruel? And to whom they were aimed at?
		
Click to expand...

if you really want me to, i'll do so by pm. i am not repeating it on here, it was bad enough said once and quoted by other people.


----------



## georgiegirl (1 April 2012)

And do you not read what is written either??? I never said you were having a go at eventing??

My point is you keep going on about double standards when no one has even brought racing up in this thread at all?? 

There have been plenty of times eventing has been brought under the spotlight regards horse welfare eg amy tryon for one so why on earth you feel you have to come on here and add your completely irrelevant point about racing I do not know?? 
Like I said in my previous reply you were very quick to jump on the gun saying the horse wasn't put down instantly.... Well I'm pretty damn sure that will happen an awful lot in racing too. Hell, a lot of them are put down simply because they are not quick enough!!

I'm not having a go at the racing industry here I am merely pointing out that when you talk of double standards you might want to read what you have said properly because a lot of that is double standards!

Seriously this is not the time or the place for this load of revolting rubbish and I hope this thread gets pulled quickly.


----------



## Puppy (1 April 2012)

****!  I was there today and had absolutely no idea that Sir Roscoe had been injured, let alone pts    How absolutely tragic. Rest in peace boy. My condolences to all connections. xx


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2012)

EKW you are bang out of order this thread is not the place to discuss this issue start yourself a thread on it .
That poor girl and all her team have lost that lovely horse something you have clearly experianced why on earth would you post that undignatified rant .
Cool down and go to bed.


----------



## diggerbez (2 April 2012)

oh no what a sad day for Gaby and the horse's connections  i was enjoying her badminton blog...  just goes to show how fragile horses are doesn't it....


i am another  that shall be button pushing. some of the posts on here are disgusting. i'm all for a debate about safety and everyone should be allowed opinions...but there is an appropriate time and place and THIS IS NOT IT!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 April 2012)

Why is not the time and place on an eventing thread but it is on a racing thread? I have not called the safety of eventing into question, I have not had a go at specific individuals, I simply wanted to know why it is ok for racing to be ripped to shreds when a horse dies at a high profile meeting yet no one even thinks twice about doing it to eventing.


----------



## SpottedCat (2 April 2012)

The point is surely that you hate it being done on racing threads and yet here you are doing much the same thing to another sport. It makes you as bad as those doing it to your sport, and is twice as disrespectful and nasty because you know how hurtful it is and are only doing it to make a point. Very low indeed. 

RIP Sir Roscoe, and condolences to Gaby, who didn't deserve this on top of losing her horse.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (2 April 2012)

Can't quote as I'm on my phone. 'No one thinks twice about it for eventing' - I have to tell you, you are somewhat mistaken. Every single time I leave the start box it crosses my mind that either my horse or I may not come back in one piece. However the safety of my horse is THE most important thing to me, as it is to everyone else involved in horse sports of whatever discipline I'm sure. I think it is extremely sad that one individual has felt the need to take this thread in an entirely unnecessary direction. 
This morning I have had a good friend of Gabys ring me in tears because they had seen this last night. All I can say is how obvious it was that Roscoe meant the world to Gaby, what happened to him could have happened in the field. 
My thoughts and prayers are with Gaby and Roscoe x


----------



## TwoPair (2 April 2012)

I had Gaby on the phone to me in tears this morning. There are some wicked, wicked people around.
Gaby went on to Google because someone had told her there was a lovely picture of Roscoe at Belton. She went to find a stunning picture of her horse, and instead she found _this_. We were both in tears. It is a horrific situation for anyone, let alone a twenty one year old who has got her horse to that level herself. Roscoe had done a couple of Novice's when Gaby bought him. She is _obviously_ a talented and sensitive and _caring_ jockey to have got a horse so quirky to that level. 
Gaby has asked me to post, she isn't sure what, but she wants something said.
He jumped the best he ever had on Saturday evening at home, and in the ring on Sunday. Gaby was so pleased with him. He had check up scans every time he ran and the vet was commenting only last week what a tough, sound horse he was. What happened was a freak accident. There was a strike mark on his boots, the poor boy only overreached. He could have done that at Badminton, or Tweseldown, or in the school, or in the field. There is _nothing_ Gaby could have done. I can guarentee that the attention to detail on Gaby's yard, and to her horses, is second to none. They are all in impeccable condition, and loved as much as possible - whether they are owned by Gaby or an owner. At Tweseldown, you couldn't have said anything other than Roscoe loved his job, and that Gaby loved doing it with him.
To all the well wishers who have sent their condolences - thank you. Gaby and her parents appreciate it.
To the others - I hope you are happy.


----------



## WellyBaggins (2 April 2012)

What a shame, really sorry to read that Gaby found this thread, RIP sir roscoe, condolences to Gaby and her connections, a very tragic accident


----------



## Daffodil (2 April 2012)

Facebook, Twitter and all these internet forums, including this one, have a lot to answer for.   They have their uses, but equally they enable people with either an axe to grind, or who just like upsetting others, and with the benefit of anonymity, to voice their nasty opinions.   Some of these posts on this thread had me close to tears and I had only discovered Gaby and her wonderful horse via the Badminton blog the other day.

To Gaby and all Roscoe's connections my deepest sympathy.   RIP Roscoe. xx


----------



## PolarSkye (2 April 2012)

EKW - the reason people are objecting so vehemently to your (IMO rather insensitive) commentary is because it is completely out of context.  A tribute thread about the death of a horse - any horse, doing any discipline - is not the place for a rant on the injustices of public opinion about a particular discipline or sport.  Yes, there is such a thing as freedom of speech - and, technically you can write what you want where you want - but there is also such a thing as empathy.  If you were in a room with someone whose horse had just been euthanized from an injury sustained out hacking (for instance), would you respond with a rant about how unfair public opinion - or commentary in other places - is about racing?  I would like to think you would keep your lip buttoned and just offer your condolences - because to do anything else is just mean, self-serving, unfeeling and totally unnecessary - and I'm afraid that's how you have come across on this thread.

You do, actually, have a point about how skewed public feeling can be about racing . . . but I'm afraid your message has been tainted by the way/place you have delivered it.  First rule of marketing is "know your target market" . . . I think you forgot that HHO is populated by horse lovers first and foremost . . . regardless of discipline.  

Personally, I think you the horse's owner an apology.

P


----------



## superpony (2 April 2012)

I can't imagine how Gaby is feeling right now, RIP Sir Roscoe and thinking of Gaby and connections at this very difficult time. x

And what a horrible situation for some people to be so unsensitive.  Alot of people are very outspoken when they can hide behind a computer screen.


----------



## georgiegirl (2 April 2012)

Well done EKW hope you feel really pleased with yourself to have got your message out there.

Regardless of wether people have jumped on racing threads this was not the right time to say your little piece. I twas not on topic and completely out of context.

And for what its worth athough I dont call for racing to be banned or anything stupid like that it is of course worth remembering most event horses arent put down or sent to the meatman when they arent winning anything.......

I am absolutely gutted for Gaby and all her connections this poisonous thread has been allowed to go on so long and hasnt been pulled down.

I hope they remember Roscoe as the happy healthy fit lad he was having the time of his life out on the xc course. RIP lovely lad x


----------



## mrussell (2 April 2012)

I have also reported this thread.  I am appalled that an individual who has just suffered such a loss, whether it be racing;eventing;hacking or grazing, should be pulled across the coals for her actions in such a manner just to make a point.

I have already posted my thoughts on Gabys FB page.  Anyone can go on there and post direct to Gaby if they feel that she is such an awfully misguided and selfish individual. So EKW, go ahead. I'm sure you and Gaby will have a lot to discuss, you know, person to person; real name to real name.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 April 2012)

I give up! Why do you all think I am having a go at the girl who lost her horse? I'm not! Not in the slightest! I am annoyed at the fact that racing is always the one that gets all the flack from members of this forum and yet when an eventer dies - ANY eventer, not just Sir Roscoe - it's not taken to account and be called upon to be banned.


----------



## kerilli (2 April 2012)

well, obviously all our button-pushing came to nothing, and the damage has already been done, to exactly the person who least needed it. poor poor Gaby, as if she wasn't heartbroken enough already.
EKW (and amage and theredberri), you really should be thoroughly ashamed of yourselves imho. absolutely wickedly cruel. 
people like you give forums like this their undeservedly bad reputation.   

and please don't give me that ****, you DID have a go, specifically, at her, questioning the wisdom of running him, the motives etc. you have a short memory re: what you wrote. despicable.


----------



## Hedwards (2 April 2012)

EKW said:



			I give up! Why do you all think I am having a go at the girl who lost her horse? I'm not! Not in the slightest! I am annoyed at the fact that racing is always the one that gets all the flack from members of this forum and yet when an eventer dies - ANY eventer, not just Sir Roscoe - it's not taken to account and be called upon to be banned.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you do give up - can you not see that this thread was neither the place and definitely NOT the time to vent your frustration that you feel there are double standards between racing and eventing. we all think you're having a go at the girl - as you decided to post on a thread recognising what a wonderful horse/rider combination they were as well as how tragic the accident was - go back and read your original post - you are very scathing about Gaby's preparation for the competition (incorrectly so IMO) - targeting her specifically.

Do you know what, there are bits about most equestrian sports i find distasteful - would i use a thread about the incredibly sad death of a horse in any single equestrian discipline to vent my frustration - No, its insensitive - you know the old two wrongs dont make a right - think its very fitting here!


----------



## JustMe22 (2 April 2012)

Even if you didn't 'have a go' at her - it is not the place to be posting insensitive commments, nor completely unrelated ones. The thread is about the passing of a well loved, talented horse, not about racing or what people's opinions on racing are. I wouldn't go on to a thread about dogs and start talking about chickens, for instance.

So sorry that she had to see the nasty comments. I hope she realises that these people are a small minority.

RIP Sir Roscoe. Thoughts and condolences are with all connections.


----------



## amy_b (2 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Please enlighten me as to what was insensitive, specific and cruel? And to whom they were aimed at?
		
Click to expand...




EKW said:



			I give up! Why do you all think I am having a go at the girl who lost her horse? I'm not!
		
Click to expand...

because, you used her loss as an example. You have done no favours to racing in the mean time, you are just point scoring. Next time your horse is lost in a distressing situation let us no so we can point out every 'what if you had done this' and post them all on a public forum. you should be ashamed.

Im so sorry Gaby had to read that and she should know that posts like that are a minority of thoughtless people seeking out a reaction. 

I have a diffucult horse and if I took into consideration every time he didnt want to do something or does want to do something he wouldn't leave his stable. I also know that in convincing him to do these things I have bonded with him like no other horse I have ever had and it is _always _the quirky ones that are talented. 

I cant imagine the distress she is in and hope she knows that the majority of us are behind her. sleep well Sir Roscoe.


----------



## HHO admin (2 April 2012)

Dear forum members

We have spoken to Gaby this morning and she would like to thank those of you who have posted in support of her. She does not want this thread to be removed. We will be posting a news story containing the facts about Sir Roscoe's accident on the website shortly and Gaby intends to continue her weekly blog with us. I am sure you would all like to join me in wishing her all the best for the future. 

I strongly suggest that the discussion about how horse deaths in racing are perceived compared to horse deaths in eventing is continued on a different thread.

HHO Admin


----------



## kerilli (2 April 2012)

Thankyou Admin.


----------



## Daffodil (2 April 2012)

And a thank you from me too.


----------



## dafthoss (2 April 2012)

RIP Sir Roscoe and my thoughts are with those that knew him especally Gabby.

What a shame that this thread had to be pulled down in such a way by certain posters .


----------



## peleowner (2 April 2012)

EKW said:



			I give up! Why do you all think I am having a go at the girl who lost her horse? I'm not! Not in the slightest! I am annoyed at the fact that racing is always the one that gets all the flack from members of this forum and yet when an eventer dies - ANY eventer, not just Sir Roscoe - it's not taken to account and be called upon to be banned.
		
Click to expand...

But then again it wouldn't cost EKW anything to apologise and send some sympathy would it? You haven't just lost your horse yesterday.

Poor Gaby.My sincerest condolences go out to her and her parents both for the loss of the lovely Sir Roscoe and for having to survive this poisoinous thread. Best of luck, we are looking out for you next time out.


----------



## woodlandswow (2 April 2012)

thank you kerilli and others who flagged this up to admin and TFC 

i started this thread as i thought it was tragic that such a thing would happen to a 21 year old and her dream of going to badminton with the horse she obviously loved so dearly

i have NEVER slagged off anything about racing and the fact someone can come onto this thread and slagg off everything they have is the most insensitive thing i have seen for a long time. especially with no idea of the circumstances involved. i myself have never said eventing is not cruel.. BTW do you think the horses would love it so much if it was..

please start a new thread if you want to do that, i never indended this thread to deteriorate to what it has done.. imagine if gaby herself saw this

i am ashamed to say there will be others who see this as it is the first thing that comes up when Sir Roscoe is typed into google

what a shame.. would it be possible to remove the horrible posts?


----------



## aregona (2 April 2012)

Such a tragic loss of a wonderful horse, i have no doubt in my mind of the care roscoe received throughout his career, my thoughts are with all concerned and wish Gaby all the best for the future, R.I.P Roscoe xxx


----------



## Maesfen (2 April 2012)

A sad loss for eventing, I'm very sorry for his connections but at the same time I'll stand with Amage and EKW too as contrary to some opinions, racing people do care although perhaps a different thread could have been used to express those opinions.
Any loss of a horse is devastating particularly if taking part in some sport for our benefit; the sooner people accept that all sports do their best but accidents do happen; it's how they are dealt with which is the priority not a call to ban that sport at all.


----------



## christine48 (2 April 2012)

I just hope EKW ( whoever they are ) gets banned from this forum. No one at any time mentioned racing and we are all horse lovers who hate to see the death of any horse. 
Gaby obviously thought the world of this horse, had produced him from a young horse and given him care second to none.
Every one of us that own or ride competition horses pray that both horse and rider come back safe and sound. A few years ago one of ours over reached and struck into it's tendon, luckily ours survived.
We need to put this thread to bed now! RIP Sir Roscoe.


----------



## FigJam (2 April 2012)

I have only just seen this thread, first and foremost I am very sorry to hear Gaby's heartbreaking news, my thoughts and best wishes are with her and the rest of the team who cared for Sir Roscoe.  



HHO admin said:



			Dear forum members

We have spoken to Gaby this morning and she would like to thank those of you who have posted in support of her. She does not want this thread to be removed. We will be posting a news story containing the facts about Sir Roscoe's accident on the website shortly and Gaby intends to continue her weekly blog with us. I am sure you would all like to join me in wishing her all the best for the future. 

I strongly suggest that the discussion about how horse deaths in racing are perceived compared to horse deaths in eventing is continued on a different thread.

HHO Admin
		
Click to expand...

Secondly, I would just like to join the MAJORITY of CR HHO-ers and say that the comments made by EKW in particular, but also encouraged by others, are completely out of order and SO disappointing and upsetting to read- I would like to ask Admin why their posts have not been removed (even if the thread itself can remain) as well as why EKW has not been banned?  I can't begin to imagine how poor Gaby felt reading that, I am so angry on her behalf, but sadly that will not undo her hurt or further upset.  

There is no need or room on this board (or any) for repeated malicious postings such as he/she posted.  This type of thing is what makes me ashamed to be linked as part of the HHO community, which is sad, because I know that there are far more good people in the community than bad, yet this type of thing stands out and grabs attention far more easily. 

Shame on you EKW.  There is a time and a place, which even if you were too thick skulled to realise initially, you had plenty opportunity to do the decent thing- apologise and stop posting when numerous people with empathy pointed out your misplaced comments to you.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 April 2012)

EKW said:



			I give up! Why do you all think I am having a go at the girl who lost her horse? I'm not! Not in the slightest! I am annoyed at the fact that racing is always the one that gets all the flack from members of this forum and yet when an eventer dies - ANY eventer, not just Sir Roscoe - it's not taken to account and be called upon to be banned.
		
Click to expand...

1)  You made some very specific statements about your view of the owner/rider's pre-event preparation . . . and I (and possibly some people on here including the owner/rider) construed that as criticism and blame, i.e., "having a go"

2)  You drew a direct parallel between THIS unfortunate (and sadly fatal) accident and the death of all racehorses . . . which is a little like comparing apples and oranges . . . the disciplines, preparation and practices are very different . . . even the way they are produced . . . it's irrelevant

FWIW, I can see why you feel the way you do - of course connections feel the pain when they travel home with an empty horse box . . . but you'll make no headway in changing the wider perception of racing folk if you continue to communicate the way you have on this thread.  No horsey passtime is immune from public scrutiny and calls for banning due to cruelty - just check out some of the tribute videos on YouTube . . . dressage, showjumping, eventing, driving, reining, showing - all get their fair share of flack from people outside their particular sport (or sometimes in it).  Racing is more "exposed" than any other equestrian sport - which is why it gets more flack, but if you want to change public perception then ranting on a thread like this and putting people's backs up (which you have very clearly done) isn't the way to go about it.   

Lastly, there are very good reasons why racing gets the flack it does . . . and rather than raving about the injustice, insiders would do well to try and educate the wider public (without being shouty about it) and clean up their image.

Fact One - there is simply more general media devoted to racing - it's in our newspapers every day, on telly once or twice a week (unless you have Sky - in which case you can watch it every day) - can't say the same thing about any other equestrian sport

Fact Two - what many people find distasteful about racing is the gambling - the idea that people spend (and sometimes make) money speculating on which horse will get round first in a race in which horses may die upsets people

Fact Three - right or wrong, because of its breeding practices, the racing industry has a reputation of viewing horses as "disposable" . . . too many youngsters being bred in a scattershot way and then sent for meat when they don't make the grade (or breaking down early b/c they were backed too young, etc.)

The reason people don't generally call for eventing to be banned when a horse dies is because eventing doesn't have the same reputation as racing.  This is a fact.  Railing against this is futile unless you (the racing industry as a whole) is prepared to a) educate; and b) make some radical changes.  

However, if you really wanted an answer to your question, you'd have been far better off starting a less inflammatory-worded discussion in SB - not hijacking someone's grief.

It's all about context.

P


----------



## H-J (2 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Neither were the threads for the demise of the horses who lost their life at Meydan, Cheltenham, Aintree and every other race meeting. Yet the sport has been ripped to shreds. 

I have not layed into eventing. I have not layed into people that event themselves. I am having a rant at the plain and simple double standards of this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you could you start a new thread discussing this?

RIP Roscoe


----------



## PolarSkye (2 April 2012)

HHO admin said:



			Dear forum members

We have spoken to Gaby this morning and she would like to thank those of you who have posted in support of her. She does not want this thread to be removed. We will be posting a news story containing the facts about Sir Roscoe's accident on the website shortly and Gaby intends to continue her weekly blog with us. I am sure you would all like to join me in wishing her all the best for the future. 

I strongly suggest that the discussion about how horse deaths in racing are perceived compared to horse deaths in eventing is continued on a different thread.

HHO Admin
		
Click to expand...

Admin - I'm sorry - I didn't read this before I just posted.  Will shut up now.  Thank you.

P


----------



## Charem (2 April 2012)

RIP Sir Roscoe, huge condolences to Gabby.

I'm saddened to see this thread turned in to a bit of a slagging match at times. Having worked in both eventing and racing as a groom I can hand on heart say that when a horse is lost in either sphere everyone involved is heartbroken.


----------



## amyneave (2 April 2012)

I was at belton yesterday and they looked to be going so well. I heard that he had been pulled up lame, but I hadn't realised how serious it was until I saw what had happened on twitter later in the day. 
R.I.P Sir Roscoe


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (2 April 2012)

Condolences to Gaby on the loss of a horse she clearly adored and worked so hard with. No one can take away the memories or achievements you share. If she can do it with Roscoe, she can undoubtedly develop other horses to 4* level too when she feels ready to restart the climb. I'm also delighted to hear that she's staying on as an online blogger.

(Thanks to HHO Admin for being a voice of reason here too).


----------



## brushingboots (2 April 2012)

Was so sorry to hear about Sir Roscoe, was very much enjoying reading her blog on H&H, and looking forward to reading more, now it is becoming a 'regular'. 

Huge condolences and thoughts with Gaby, at the loss of such a super horse, who she had evidently built up such a super partnership with


----------



## Noseyparker (2 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Your missing my point entirely! Random fluffy bunny huggers jump on the racing threads. Why can't a random jump on an eventing thread? Or a dressage thread? Or a show jumping thread? Or an endurance thread? Do we all have to be completely exclusive and only speak to our own?
		
Click to expand...

Not all race yards are as 'reputable' as you make out the one you work on is.


----------



## AFlapjack (2 April 2012)

So sad to hear this (and how the thread panned out - absolutely disgusted).

My thoughts and condolences to Gaby and all connections who must all be devastated. RIP Sir Roscoe xxxx


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 April 2012)

Disgusted at how some narrow minded individuals can say such wicked things at such a difficult time for Gabby and all her connections.

I have posted on Gabys FB wall, link below for anyone who would like to do the same;

http://www.facebook.com/gabycookeventing

I look forward to reading some more of her blog posts in H&H

RIP Sir Roscoe - gone but NEVER forgotten.


----------



## Bright_Spark (2 April 2012)

How tragic. My condolences to Gaby and all who knew Sir Roscoe


----------



## muffinino (2 April 2012)

How awful, heartbroken for Gaby and her team 

Just wrote out a long reply but not posting, let's leave it there and those who wish to start a thread about the matter discussed are free to do so.

RIP Sir Roscoe and my condolences to all who knew him.


----------



## Dollysox (2 April 2012)

Truly sorry to read the sad news about Sir Roscoe.  I am another one who was really enjoying reading Gaby's blog.  Condolences to Gaby and all who were connected with him - he sounded as though he was a one-in-a-million horse.


----------



## Caledonia (2 April 2012)

So so sad to hear this. RIP Sir Roscoe, thoughts to Gaby and her team.


----------

